# Next Build 1023



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

After back tracking alittle. I mangaed to get some things done today. Here's a few pictures of the 1023 and the "New Wheels" I added to the wrapper! (wheels are replacements for sliding shower doors)


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

looks good so far!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*yep, looking good at this point,*

what size reel seat does thast 1023 take ?

(I'll be starting on one shortly)


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I used the 18*

Fuji NPS 18


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Firespyder7 said:


> Fuji NPS 18


Thanks for that info. I'll be ordering up some seats soon. I see you went with a cork foregrip, what are your plans for the butt section? 

Keep us updated, I'll be interested to see how the finished rod turns out.

May have to pm you for some pointers if I run into trouble on mine.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*To be honest....*

Im al ittle dissapointed in the turnout. There is just something about the guides and the way they get smaller towards the end that I dont like but its flexcoated now except for the tip. I taped them on at first and ran some line through them to get it right and liked the setup then...but now, Who knows...I can always strip it down for a redo.


Yea, I went with cork because I wanted to see how it works and learn how to work with it I guess.

Also, on the reel seat. Im not sure but I think its defected. I used an nps 18 and my reel only fits in it when forced in. I also have an nps 16 (pretty small) and my reels have room to spare. Hmmmm. I will definately go with the 20 next time.

FOr the rest of the butt section, it will be cork taped. I dont quite have enough to fishish right now, I had to order more, and thats about it. Unless your getting into some complkicated weaving stuff, it takes no time at all. Just a few initial investments


----------

